# Geezer Power!



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Real geezers, real clothes, real world!










The Italian branch, of the Keebler Elves.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Eagle on his way to strafe a cargo shorts and flip-flop plant.

https://wineandblazer.tumblr.com/image/150099751242


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Ginger geezer :-





_*ginger geezer 
I nearly 'ad a seizure 
When I clocked 'im in the frog  
Spruced up in me piccolo  
Me titfer an' me daisies  
Bowling down the rubba with me cherry china Fido. *_


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Kingstonian said:


> Ginger geezer :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kingstonian said:


>


Delightful! :thumbs-up:

Thank you. The perfect antidote to those who take themselves more seriously than they have any right to.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Flanderian said:


> Real geezers, real clothes, real world!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have a nice taste in clothes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> Eagle on his way to strafe a cargo shorts and flip-flop plant.
> 
> https://wineandblazer.tumblr.com/image/150099751242


...and truth be told, the AmJacks have never been so safe and secure! LOL. 

PS: 'Geezer presence, power and influence'... what a great idea for a thread!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Let us all geez together!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Let us all geez together!


Keep on geezin'? :redface:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, yeah! :rock:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ...and truth be told, the AmJacks have never been so safe and secure! LOL.
> 
> PS: 'Geezer presence, power and influence'... what a great idea for a thread!


World's Most Interesting Geezer? :redface:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Flanderian, this is truly weird and perhaps ironic, as well. In my minds eye, I had always pictured you as the real Jonathan Goldsmith, but then they sent him off on that flight to Mars...and you kept posting, much to our delight, here on AAAC!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Let us all geez together!


I'm not there yet.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard said:


> I'm not there yet.


Then stay where you are! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

And geezers get to wear as many patterns as they wish! (No one will say anything, just grateful that you're still able to dress yourself and not soil your trousers! :eek2
Show your Geezertude!!! irate:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Flanderian said:


> Then stay where you are! :thumbs-up:


I got another 20 more years.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard said:


> I got another 20 more years.


And 20 more! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Which brings up the question of when does one get to begin geezing? I'm rather sure I'm there, turning seventy in April, but should I have been making more of an effort earlier? Surely I don't need to wait another ten!:eek2:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL...
What is it that the wisdom of that old adage tells us...."you are only as old as you feel." That being the case, many are just out of diapers, but alas, perhaps soon to return to them!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Which brings up the question of when does one get to begin geezing? I'm rather sure I'm there, turning seventy in April, but should I have been making more of an effort earlier? Surely I don't need to wait another ten!:eek2:


"Some are born geezers, some achieve geezertude and some have geezertude thrust upon them!" - Malvolio

Remember the first time someone asked you at Wendy's if you wanted the "senior pricing?" The first time you demanded your $1.00 off at the movies and then gloated? The first time someone held the door for *you?* I remember all of these things with great fondness!

The knack is not to battle geezertude thereby only painting oneself as a pitiful comic figure, but rather to embrace it! The Buddha teaches a cheerful participation in all the absurdities of life. :chinese:


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

American usage differs.

A geezer in the UK is not at all age-related. It is a frame of mind, a way of presenting yourself to the world. Not necessarily criminal though...

The Fast Show- Chris the crafty cockney - Computer theft - YouTubehttps://www.youtube.com › watch





Duration


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

When I worked at a small inter-dealer broker on Wall Street I was nicknamed "Geezer" or "Geeze" for short, because apparently it was a traditional nickname for British colleagues - again, age-independent.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Flanderian said:


> And 20 more! :thumbs-up:


and what about you Flanders?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL...
> What is it that the wisdom of that old adage tells us...."you are only as old as you feel." That being the case, many are just out of diapers, but alas, perhaps soon to return to them!


How old do you feel?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Kingstonian said:


> American usage differs.
> 
> A geezer in the UK is not at all age-related. It is a frame of mind, a way of presenting yourself to the world. Not necessarily criminal though...
> 
> ...





StephenRG said:


> When I worked at a small inter-dealer broker on Wall Street I was nicknamed "Geezer" or "Geeze" for short, because apparently it was a traditional nickname for British colleagues - again, age-independent.


I did not know that. Again, two peoples separated by a common language. And I'm delighted! Little as tiresome as linguistic homogeneity.

I've never heard or read the term used in the U.S. where it was anything other than age related.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard said:


> and what about you Flanders?


5? :great:



Howard said:


> How old do you feel?


:eek2:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL. That is a great question Howard,
and deserving of an honest answer. Truth be known, how old I feel is largely a result of the prevailing weather conditions and their effect on my joints and the time of day. I used to be able to run with the Big Dogs, but these days I can't seem to stay awake beyond 2200 hours, on most days!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

And when we examine some of the world's most stylish men, what do we find?

G. The Bruce? (Aka, G. Bruce Boyer.)










*Geezer!

*
Morley Safer?

*Geezer!*

And rock legend Charlie Watts?










*
Geezer!

*
His Royal Highness?










Well . . . , *Royal* of course! :redface:
All seasoned gentlemen, and the better for it! :beer:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL. That is a great question Howard,
> and deserving of an honest answer. *Truth be known, how old I feel is largely a result of the prevailing weather conditions and their effect on my joints and the time of day.* I used to be able to run with the Big Dogs, but these days I can't seem to stay awake beyond 2200 hours, on most days!


Very timely! It was just reported on the local TV news that a comprehensive scientific study is underway to learn if it's true that old bones ache when the weather is bad.

I suspect they will follow that up with a study to learn if water is wet.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I rejoiced the first time I could get 'senior discount' in motels. And here in Portland they have this hilarious title 'honored citizen' meaning anyone over sixty-five or disabled. Saves money on the light rail. 

On the other hand, how old do I _feel_? Pretty young ladies better watch out! And not-so-young ones for that matter.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Flanderian said:


> *
> Geezer!
> 
> *
> His Royal Highness?


Posh people and aristos cannot be geezers - still less royalty. They are the antithesis of geezers.

A geezer is more of a wide boy, a Jack the Lad.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Kingstonian said:


> Posh people and aristos cannot be geezers - still less royalty. They are the antithesis of geezers.
> 
> A geezer is more of a wide boy, a Jack the Lad.


I believe I sense the opportunity for a semantic shift! While Charlie might take umbrage to being referred to as posh (Or he might not!) that is certainly true of Charles. And though some of the British connotations of the term are antithetical to the aged decrepitude that is the essence of the American use, others might well be joined to it. I knew that for a "wide boy," but needed to be refreshed in "jack the lad" for which is offered the synonym, spiv. Spiv is then further defined as:

"a man typically characterized by flashy dress, who makes a living doing disreputable things."

Ah, now I understand . . . . a politician! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

A geezer could also be defined simply as a bloke, or In Teesside a gadgie. Gadgie has become a common expression throughout the North East, however.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> I rejoiced the first time I could get 'senior discount' in motels. And here in Portland they have this hilarious title 'honored citizen' meaning anyone over sixty-five or disabled. Saves money on the light rail.
> 
> On the other hand, how old do I _feel_? Pretty young ladies better watch out! And not-so-young ones for that matter.


Speaking strictly as a "old geezer," I will happily accept every age related discount that may be offered, but I do resent the condescending approach to the chronologically more mature clients by many in the service industries. Who among us has not had a hotel/motel clerk or waiter/waitress in a restaurant look us in the eye and call us "sweetie, honey, young man (what was wrong with the guys eyes), etc. On one or our recent road trips as we approached the desk to get a room, this 'twenty-something' desk clerk looked at the wife and I and said, "how can I help you kids today?" I am not a child and while the wife has aged far more gracefully than I, it is really frustrating and indeed, frustrating to be referred to as such. Have any of the rest of you experienced such fustrations?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL. That is a great question Howard,
> and deserving of an honest answer. Truth be known, how old I feel is largely a result of the prevailing weather conditions and their effect on my joints and the time of day. I used to be able to run with the Big Dogs, but these days I can't seem to stay awake beyond 2200 hours, on most days!


I feel younger than my real age.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Speaking strictly as a "old geezer," I will happily accept every age related discount that may be offered, but I do resent the condescending approach to the chronologically more mature clients by many in the service industries. Who among us has not had a hotel/motel clerk or waiter/waitress in a restaurant look us in the eye and call us "sweetie, honey, young man (what was wrong with the guys eyes), etc. On one or our recent road trips as we approached the desk to get a room, this 'twenty-something' desk clerk looked at the wife and I and said, "how can I help you kids today?" I am not a child and while the wife has aged far more gracefully than I, it is really frustrating and indeed, frustrating to be referred to as such. Have any of the rest of you experienced such fustrations?


Really? That I haven't run into. In fact, I've more often had to show ID to get the discount. Haven't had do show ID to get Vet's preferences, except for a DD214 for my Oregon driver's license. The latter I blame on regulatory nonsense since I was carrying my retired grey card.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Speaking strictly as a "old geezer," I will happily accept every age related discount that may be offered, but I do resent the condescending approach to the chronologically more mature clients by many in the service industries. Who among us has not had a hotel/motel clerk or waiter/waitress in a restaurant look us in the eye and call us "sweetie, honey, young man (what was wrong with the guys eyes), etc. On one or our recent road trips as we approached the desk to get a room, this 'twenty-something' desk clerk looked at the wife and I and said, "how can I help you kids today?" I am not a child and while the wife has aged far more gracefully than I, it is really frustrating and indeed, frustrating to be referred to as such. Have any of the rest of you experienced such fustrations?


I more commonly receive the opposite reaction, a wary one. As in, "Uh-oh, this guy looks like a cranky old PIA!" :icon_saint7kg:



Oldsarge said:


> Really? That I haven't run into. In fact, I've more often had to show ID to get the discount. Haven't had do show ID to get Vet's preferences, except for a DD214 for my Oregon driver's license. The latter I blame on regulatory nonsense since I was carrying my retired grey card.


What's a grey card? Do I want one? :thumbs-up:

The last time I had to use my DD214 was to prove to the folks at the DMV that I was again still me in order to renew my photo ID driver's license.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

A grey card is a military retired ID card. It's a little late, Flandarian, you need to put in 20 years or more to get one. :tongue2:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> A grey card is a military retired ID card. It's a little late, Flandarian, you need to put in 20 years or more to get one. :tongue2:


You don't think they'd take me back!?!?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> I believe I sense the opportunity for a semantic shift! While Charlie might take umbrage to being referred to as posh (Or he might not!) that is certainly true of Charles. And though some of the British connotations of the term are antithetical to the aged decrepitude that is the essence of the American use, others might well be joined to it. I knew that for a "wide boy," but needed to be refreshed in "jack the lad" for which is offered the synonym, spiv. Spiv is then further defined as:
> 
> "a man typically characterized by flashy dress, who makes a living doing disreputable things."
> 
> Ah, now I understand . . . . a politician! :thumbs-up:



Jack-the-lad, Horatio Bottomley!

 "English financier, journalist, editor, newspaper proprietor, swindler, and *Member of Parliament.*"

Both banker *and* politician! The double-whammy! Rather like Rupert Murdoch, J. P. Morgan and Bernie Madoff all rolled into one! :eek2:

A true statesman -











https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horatio_Bottomley


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Flanderian said:


> You don't think they'd take me back!?!?


Why would you go back to the military?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Because it's rainy, windy and chilly -

David Hockney -





















Beppe Modenese, Italy's Minister of Style -


----------



## bespokewrinkles (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm delighted by this thread!

Growing old...is something to look forward to, when you get to look like this:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

bespokewrinkles said:


> I'm delighted by this thread!
> 
> Growing old...is something to look forward to, when you get to look like this:


Thank you, I'm glad you enjoy it!

And thanks for adding the great photos.

Old people in our society have become devalued because they have less commercial value to the owners. Of course, this was not traditionally true. Since virtually all media attention, notably advertising, is directed toward the young, and in which they are aggrandized, they've found it flattering to believe! 
Well, it ain't necessarily so! irate:


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> Thank you, I'm glad you enjoy it!
> 
> And thanks for adding the great photos.
> 
> ...


I've always though Prince Michael of Kent rather stylish. I even had a beard rather like his, once upon a time, but I do think that the company that he keeps is less than impressive.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Chouan said:


> I've always though Prince Michael of Kent rather stylish. I even had a beard rather like his, once upon a time, but I do think that the company that he keeps is less than impressive.


I've always found him stylish also. Afraid I don't know his friend. Perhaps that's not a bad thing?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Prince Michael of Kent is the master of combining patterns. Sometimes it works, other times it doesn't. I have to hand it to him though, he's not afraid of expressing himself with his dress. 

I'm with Flanderian; I'm afraid I'm not familiar with the man he's with in that pic.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Flanderian said:


> And rock legend Charlie Watts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a great story, whether it's true or not I don't know, about how Charlie got dressed up just to leave his hotel room to punch a drunk Mick in the face for annoying him.






(fast forward to 3:46)


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Geezer Redux!*


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I couldn't deal with my mustache hanging down over my upper lip.


----------



## jerry_in_motown (Nov 14, 2011)

I couldn't either. I have had my stash for almost fifty years. I trim at least once a week.


Oldsarge said:


> I couldn't deal with my mustache hanging down over my upper lip.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, my!l And I want the art collections to go with the wardrobes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL. I don't have the art collection either, but I do have one of those 'turnstile designed' book tables/racks, as appears in the second photograph, and I think I could cobble together a rig very close to that being worn in the second pic! As Oldsarge says, "if I only had the art collection!"


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, my!l And I want the art collections to go with the wardrobes.





eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL. I don't have the art collection either, but I do have one of those 'turnstile designed' book tables/racks, as appears in the second photograph, and I think I could cobble together a rig very close to that being worn in the second pic! As Oldsarge says, "if I only had the art collection!"


Excepting the 'stache, General Burnside had very little on this gentleman -


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

I love that shirt and tie combo, and have been meaning to get both a shirt and tie just like those!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Spex said:


> I love that shirt and tie combo, and have been meaning to get both a shirt and tie just like those!


I think it's a nice combo! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Not my cup-of-tea, or Flanderian Recommended, but I admire his joie de viver and skillful audacity should be acknowledged!:beers:


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

He might just about pull it off, apart from the hideous glasses.
Run, don't walk.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The glasses and the pocket square. The rest I find amusingly cool.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Odradek said:


> He might just about pull it off, apart from the hideous glasses.
> Run, don't walk.


I actually rather admire the job his tailor did in fitting him, despite the 5-button waistcoat.

As a fellow member of the short-legged clan, I'd also have his turn-ups deeper. For years I had them minimized thinking that extended the line of the leg until by accident I received a pair closer to 2" and found the opposite to be true.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Oldsarge said:


> I couldn't deal with my mustache hanging down over my upper lip.


It's not that bad. Mine's well past the lip area. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> Not my cup-of-tea, or Flanderian Recommended, but I admire his joie de viver and skillful audacity should be acknowledged!:beers:


I didn't know that Gringott's Bank had dress-down Fridays.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

StephenRG said:


> I didn't know that Gringott's Bank had dress-down Fridays.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Flanderian said:


> Not my cup-of-tea, or Flanderian Recommended, but I admire his joie de viver and skillful audacity should be acknowledged!:beers:


I like the way he's wearing all yellow. LOL


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Rich Uncle Pennybags from The Monopoly game.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard said:


> I like the way he's wearing all yellow. LOL


Sir, those slacks are mustard! 



Howard said:


> Rich Uncle Pennybags from The Monopoly game.


Yes, I can see the familial resemblance! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Beppe Modenese, Italy's Minister of Style, visits his father to discuss who their dates will be for the upcoming holiday celebration! (And to try to persuade him to give up his bike!)

https://thousandyardstyle.com/post/153700293853/milanage-experience


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Flanderian said:


> *Sir, those slacks are mustard!*
> 
> Yes, I can see the familial resemblance! :thumbs-up:


But mustard IS a form of yellow.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Daddy Warbucks


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard said:


> But mustard IS a form of yellow.


Only French's! :rolleyes2:


----------



## bespokewrinkles (Feb 19, 2016)

Not trying to be negative, but this picture illustrates some typical faults of today's attempts at a stiff collar.

The coat collar fully covers the back of the bow tie, which is good. But the coat collar ends up being too high, which looks bad.

The reason that the coat collar needs to be this high, is that the bow tie itself rides too high on the detachable _shirt_ collar. This in turn is is due to both the fact that the back loop on the shirt is not being used (or missing), and deficient design of the detachable collar. The detachable collar made by Darcy and the like have wings that are too small and a collar band (the part right beneath the wings) that are too high. This gives the bow tie room to wander up the neck.



Howard said:


> Daddy Warbucks


This Fred Astaire portrait demonstrates the proper position of the bow tie on the detachable collar. Notice how the bow tie band runs along the bottom edge of the collar. That's the way it should be.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Naw, Chinese extra hot is yellow, too.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

bespokewrinkles said:


> Not trying to be negative, but this picture illustrates some typical faults of today's attempts at a stiff collar.
> 
> The coat collar fully covers the back of the bow tie, which is good. But the coat collar ends up being too high, which looks bad.
> 
> ...


Interesting points of which I was unaware! :thumbs-up:

Fred Astaire had more neck to work with than Mr. Finney, and I also suspect that Mr. Austerlitz's studio shot is from an era when they had a lot more from which to select than when Ms. Aldredge costumed Finney. Still, I always thought that the costumes of that production (_*Annie*_, 1982) were intended more for comic effect, or to enhance character, rather than sartorial elegance. Mr. Finney's character was not the only one that was rather awkward.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

St. Patrick's Day is rapidly approaching, and Italy's own leprechaun, Francesco Maglia, is preparing to celebrate!

https://andenglishmen.tumblr.com/post/157944904885


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Francesco Style! :happy:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

It is always good to study at the feet of the master!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> It is always good to study at the feet of the master!


Amen! :happy:


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

These gentlemen look absolutely nothing at all like the ones I see down the street at the beach. Maybe if they changed into solar plexus high Bermuda shorts, black socks and sandals and carried metal detectors like those at the beach, I'd recognize them.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

All the talk about Daytona Beach in the cold weather reminded me why I don't go to the beach as much any more.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

tda003 said:


> All the talk about Daytona Beach in the cold weather reminded me why I don't go to the beach as much any more.
> View attachment 17005


I didn't give you permission to post that picture of me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry. That was thoughtless of me.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

tda003 said:


> All the talk about Daytona Beach in the cold weather reminded me why I don't go to the beach as much any more.
> View attachment 17005


Should this be what those almost legendary college Spring breaks have become, I am relieved by the knowledge that my college years are behind me...way, way behind me! LOL.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

You only have one alternative to getting old! 

But a variety as to how you accomplish it.





































https://ivstyle.tumblr.com/archive


----------



## Maljunulo (Jun 25, 2016)

I may be a Geezer, but I self-identify as more of an Old Fart.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I kind of like 'vintage stud', myself.:tongue2:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> I kind of like 'vintage stud', myself.:tongue2:


I'll go with Stud Emeritus! :happy:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Just call me Muffin...'Stud Muffin!' LOL.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

48 year old "Young Fogey" here....

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> 48 year old "Young Fogey" here....
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Ahhh . . . . the youth today! :biggrin:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Luciano says, chiao! And merry Christmas!










Plus, G. The Bruce!










And friends -



















And not for the faint of heart, Italo Manca!


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

This is a fantastic thread Flanderian, bravo.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

127.72 MHz said:


> This is a fantastic thread Flanderian, bravo.


Thank you!

I enjoy geezers; I like the company! :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## Elessarcif (Nov 1, 2017)

My oldest is getting ready to graduate from college and I just got two nice shawl cardigans in the mail that my wife got to before I could. She has informed me that just cause I dress like grandpa does not mean that my daughter is going to start a family earlier. I told her I am just embracing a more comfortable fashion sense.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Reintroducing Italy's Minister of Style, Beppe Modenese -










Beppe and date -










Beppe and friend -


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

The famous Monopoly Guy


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Howard said:


> The famous Monopoly Guy


His actual name is Rich Uncle Pennybags. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard said:


> The famous Monopoly Guy





Clintotron said:


> His actual name is Rich Uncle Pennybags.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Think they're related?


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I like this thread, even more so now that I'm on the more permanent side of 50.

Reminds me of a great uncle of mine, a retired Firestone executive, who lived with style to the end (at 97!) He used an actual spare bedroom as a closet/dressing room, and continued having suits made (Oxxford), buying shoes and so on right up to the end. He was always pretty fit and lean, and very tall (six-fivish), and even in his 90s stood up straight, so he was a good hangar for fine clothes even in his mid-90s. He even bought a new car when he was 95 or so (a BMW 750; he was always a car enthusiast, and used to let me drive his Porsche 356 when I was a teenager). He just never threw in the towel! I'll have to see if I can dig up some photos when I visit my Dad's house over the Holidays.

DH


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Dhaller said:


> I like this thread, even more so now that I'm on the more permanent side of 50.
> 
> Reminds me of a great uncle of mine, a retired Firestone executive, who lived with style to the end (at 97!) He used an actual spare bedroom as a closet/dressing room, and continued having suits made (Oxxford), buying shoes and so on right up to the end. He was always pretty fit and lean, and very tall (six-fivish), and even in his 90s stood up straight, so he was a good hangar for fine clothes even in his mid-90s. He even bought a new car when he was 95 or so (a BMW 750; he was always a car enthusiast, and used to let me drive his Porsche 356 when I was a teenager). He just never threw in the towel! I'll have to see if I can dig up some photos when I visit my Dad's house over the Holidays.
> 
> DH


Glad it's fun.

You great uncle sounds like a truly remarkable man.

Bravo! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Clintotron said:


> His actual name is Rich Uncle Pennybags.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I couldn't even remember his name, it was on the tip of my tongue. Thanks Clint.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Daddy Warbucks


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Spring is here!

(Think he got it at Brooks? )


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^My money says he's wearing a 2" wide bright white belt to hold up those turquoise trousers, perfectly matching those shoes! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I dunno. From the unfortunate slouch he's standing, I'm more inclined to believe he's using them to hold up his Depends.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Nicely turned out, but the poor fellow lost his razor!!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

This current fashion for stubble really irritates me. Either grow a proper beard or go clean shaven. Deliberately looking like the results of a bad weekend is dreadful.


----------



## paxonus (Dec 26, 2016)

Flanderian said:


> Nicely turned out, but the poor fellow lost his razor!!


Is that Ian Richardson?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> This current fashion for stubble really irritates me. Either grow a proper beard or go clean shaven. Deliberately looking like the results of a bad weekend is dreadful.


I agree. I guess young guys think it looks rugged or something. But we old guys just look as if we woke up in a gutter. (And in this case, got dressed rather nicely! )



paxonus said:


> Is that Ian Richardson?


I believe it's a different English actor named Charles Dance. Quite similar, though.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Flanderian said:


> Spring is here!
> 
> (Think he got it at Brooks? )
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I


Flanderian said:


> Nicely turned out, but the poor fellow lost his razor!!


Tywin Lannister from GOT.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Geezers that tailor -


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And do it so well!


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Oldsarge said:


> This current fashion for stubble really irritates me. Either grow a proper beard or go clean shaven. Deliberately looking like the results of a bad weekend is dreadful.


It seemed that women liked that stubble look for a while. And young guys are certainly interested in female companionship.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> Geezers that tailor -


Could pass on the shirt collar. Like the tie. Wonder if he has ever worn jeans? Probably not.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

There’s an older (to me) gentleman whom is employed by the facility at which I’m currently assigned. He’s NOT Trad. He’s not “fashionable” in comparison to the gentlemen displayed in this thread. What he IS—mildly mannered, soft spoken, stern yet understanding, and wise. He sports Teddy Roosevelt-esque eyeglasses, has knuckle tattoos and wears nearly-flat-billed ball caps. He may not be a direct influence on my personal style, but he is an inspiration for me to be myself. To geezers! Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

As a man approaching a certain age (50!), this is quickly becoming my favorite forum. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

WA said:


> It seemed that women liked that stubble look for a while. And young guys are certainly interested in female companionship.


For my part, I have always found grovelling for 'female companionship' (a trait, to one degree or another, disappointingly common amongst my gender) to be a reprehensible activity.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Quite so. Either one accepts an invitation or an intelligent gentleman turns to someone else. Groveling is unacceptable.


----------



## paxonus (Dec 26, 2016)

Oldsarge said:


> Quite so. Either one accepts an invitation or an intelligent gentleman turns to someone else. Groveling is unacceptable.


A couple of years back I read an interesting essay by a woman in the fashion industry. Can't find it now, but her thesis was the following: Men's fashion took a bad turn when men stopped dressing to impress women. Hence, the Thom Browne suit, among other looks.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, a woman would think that. Please don't tell us that she thinks the Thom Browne look is impressive?


----------



## paxonus (Dec 26, 2016)

Oldsarge said:


> Well, a woman would think that. Please don't tell us that she thinks the Thom Browne look is impressive?


Quite the opposite. The gist of the article, as I recall, was that the Thom Browne look was the mistake men made when they stopped dressing to impress women.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> As a man approaching a certain age (50!), this is quickly becoming my favorite forum.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Egad sonny, at that age, I could be your father. "The name's Vader...Darth Vader!" Good lawd...I'm feeling old. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

paxonus said:


> Quite the opposite. The gist of the article, as I recall, was that the Thom Browne look was the mistake men made when they stopped dressing to impress women.


Oh thank goodness. You had me worried for a bit, there.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Egad sonny, at that age, I could be your father. "The name's Vader...Darth Vader!" Good lawd...I'm feeling old. LOL.


Darn whippersnappers!! irate:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Heck, I started to feel old when one of my early students came up to announce that his firstborn had just registered for kindergarten. Then there was the day when a young private joined my old Reserve unit and couldn't even _remember_ Vietnam!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> Heck, I started to feel old when one of my early students came up to announce that his firstborn had just registered for kindergarten. Then there was the day when a young private joined my old Reserve unit and couldn't even _remember_ Vietnam!


We are about to have Marines serving with us who were born post 9-11.

How 'bout them apples?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Shaver said:


> For my part, I have always found grovelling for 'female companionship' (a trait, to one degree or another, disappointingly common amongst my gender) to be a reprehensible activity.


Grovelling?! How is the man grovelling when the woman is swooning? Besides, if you always have time to shave before leaving the house your life is toooo orderly. Routine is good up to a point. After that the devil's stealing your life. Anyways, unshaved was only a fad for a a while. Sure it is long gone.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Some years ago watching TV of some new recruits going through boot camp those poor guys couldn't do practically anything. My thoughts, "they are going to protect us?!" They have been doing a good job!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
....and a hearty Amen to that! :beer:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

WA said:


> Grovelling?! How is the man grovelling when the woman is swooning? Besides, if you always have time to shave before leaving the house your life is toooo orderly. Routine is good up to a point. After that the devil's stealing your life. Anyways, unshaved was only a fad for a a while. Sure it is long gone.


Of course I always have time to shave before departing my abode - adopting the mien of a hobo would be most unbecoming.

At any rate the Bible says little about routine, devilish or otherwise, although the query to be found in Timothy 3:5 suggests that structure and domestic order are laudable attributes.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Shaver said:


> Of course I always have time to shave before departing my abode - adopting the mien of a hobo would be most unbecoming.
> 
> At any rate the Bible says little about routine, devilish or otherwise, although the query to be found in Timothy 3:5 suggests that structure and domestic order are laudable attributes.




What is this life if, full of care,
We have no time to stand and stare.

No time to stand beneath the boughs
And stare as long as sheep or cows.

No time to see, when woods we pass,
Where squirrels hide their nuts in grass.

No time to see, in broad daylight,
Streams full of stars, like skies at night.

No time to turn at Beauty's glance,
And watch her feet, how they can dance.

No time to wait till her mouth can
Enrich that smile her eyes began.

A poor life this is if, full of care,
We have no time to stand and stare.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

The wisdom of G. the Bruce!

Edit:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> What is this life if, full of care,
> We have no time to stand and stare.
> 
> No time to stand beneath the boughs
> ...


You fiend!

It rivens my heart ferociously,

If given such banal dire poetry.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Shaver said:


> Of course I always have time to shave before departing my abode - adopting the mien of a hobo would be most unbecoming.
> 
> At any rate the Bible says little about routine, devilish or otherwise, although the query to be found in Timothy 3:5 suggests that structure and domestic order are laudable attributes.


Don't think they shaved back then. 
Not given over to wine. With that then, we don't have to mention the heavy drinks. Certainly no womenizing. To mention a few things in the chapter.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Italy's Minister of Style, and date -


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

When he dies I want to apply for the position. Love the socks (and the date!)


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

WA said:


> Don't think they shaved back then.
> Not given over to wine. With that then, we don't have to mention the heavy drinks. Certainly no womanizing. To mention a few things in the chapter.


While I agree that it is unlikely that the Jews shaved back then, the Romans certainly did (and plucked!:cold And I don't believe that distillation of alcohol into beverages was common in the Eastern Mediterranean, but I could be wrong. Certainly the Babylonians understood the process. Women were property (read the Decalog carefully!) but polygamy was common among those men with sufficient capital, which is interesting given the number of women who made independent fortunes in trade and cloth. After all, Mary Magdene, Joanna and Susanna were the monetary support of Jesus during his ministry. Yep, JC was a kept man, as a pastor of mine once put it.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> While I agree that it is unlikely that the Jews shaved back then, the Romans certainly did (and plucked!:cold And I don't believe that distillation of alcohol into beverages was common in the Eastern Mediterranean, but I could be wrong. Certainly the Babylonians understood the process. Women were property (read the Decalog carefully!) but polygamy was common among those men with sufficient capital, which is interesting given the number of women who made independent fortunes in trade and cloth. After all, Mary Magdene, Joanna and Susanna were the monetary support of Jesus during his ministry. Yep, JC was a kept man, as a pastor of mine once put it.


If we are referencing Biblical females, I have been a long time fan of the enterprising daughters of Lot.

Nice girls.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> Italy's Minister of Style, and date -


Like his shirt.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Fabrizio Servente, Italy's Minister of Wool.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Flanderian said:


> Fabrizio Servente, Italy's Minister of Wool.


Methinks he's almost going for the Englishman in Rome look. In the first photo, does anyone think the shoes are shell? I think so but am not certain.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

127.72 MHz said:


> This is a fantastic thread Flanderian, bravo.


I just found it and concur. Heartily.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Almost too much class in one photo.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Love the shoes. But I'd wear a tie with the vest.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

This might explain the need for the vest's "slimming effect". LOL. Whoever invented pizza is simultaneously an arch-villain and a lover of humanity.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Legends


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

All laudable efforts, but any Brit will tell you, _*this*_ is the most famous geezer. (the one on the right for those not in the know)


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

derum said:


> All laudable efforts, but any Brit will tell you, _*this*_ is the most famous geezer. (the one on the right for those not in the know)


One of my favourite modern comedians, Stewart Lee, dedicates an entire episode of his television show to remonstrating the moronic taste of the average citizen as typified by a sketch from 'Only fools'.

"Del Boy - he was standing up and then he fell through the bar and Trigger made a face".

Appreciably, righteous indignation is my default mode. Add to that my sneering intellectual superiority and you may well comprehend why it is that I am such a deeply unlikable human being. Ho hum.

If you can watch this without laughing check your pulse, you may be dead.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Geezers are not confined to the backstreets of the east end.....


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

He's not "Magnum" anymore. But Tom Selleck has class.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

And he puts the lie to the insane idea that black is not a good color.


----------



## paxonus (Dec 26, 2016)

Cassadine said:


> He's not "Magnum" anymore. But Tom Selleck has class.


And the number of men who can pull off that mustache can be counted on one hand.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

paxonus said:


> And the number of men who can pull off that mustache can be counted on one hand.


The length of the philtrum has something to do with a mustache's robustness, I suspect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

paxonus said:


> And the number of men who can pull off that mustache can be counted on one hand.


The man with the perfect 'stache. Boy when he was Magnum and I was trying to grow my first mustache watching the show was so deflating. Too funny.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

paxonus said:


> And the number of men who can pull off that mustache can be counted on one hand.


True. Sam Elliot might run a close second.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

Cassadine said:


> He's not "Magnum" anymore. But Tom Selleck has class.


No doubt in real life as well as on screen.


----------



## paxonus (Dec 26, 2016)

EclecticSr. said:


> True. Sam Elliot might run a close second.


I would count Burt Reynolds as well. But that is about all of them.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

paxonus said:


> I would count Burt Reynolds as well. But that is about all of them.


Heck we wound up with 2 digits left, well done.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Ted Koppel.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

EclecticSr. said:


> No doubt in real life as well as on screen.


That's a good one. The vicissitudes of time.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

paxonus said:


> And the number of men who can pull off that mustache can be counted on one hand.


 G. Gordon Liddy in his prime.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Daniel Patrick Moynihan


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

G. Gordon Liddy


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

John Paul Stevens


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Antonin Scalia


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Evelyn Rothschild poking the Prince of Wales. Hmm.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

I think Mr. Rothschild goes bespoke.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

John McLaughlin version 1


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

John McLaughlin version 2


----------



## paxonus (Dec 26, 2016)

Into the 1950's "geezers" or at least men approaching that age, were the icons of fashion and style. Look at the illustrations from the heyday of Apparel Arts. Nary a 20-something to be seen.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Now we are the Maintainers.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Cassadine said:


> John McLaughlin version 2


Wow! Even Flanderian wouldn't wear that!


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Flanderian said:


> Wow! Even Flanderian wouldn't wear that!


It must've been a holiday of sorts...maybe Christmas.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

From "Ghost Story".


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

John Houseman in "Ghost Story"


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Douglas Fairbanks, Jr. in "Ghost Story"


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Melvyn Douglas in "Ghost Story"


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

And, of course, Fred Astaire in "Ghost Story"


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

paxonus said:


> Into the 1950's "geezers" or at least men approaching that age, were the icons of fashion and style. Look at the illustrations from the heyday of Apparel Arts. Nary a 20-something to be seen.


As it should be.

Since the 50's each passing decade has become more infatuated with youth culture. As the father of two teenagers I can assure you that things are out of hand. Their generation is infatuated with itself. The culture has infantilized itself to the point were middle-aged men try and pull off skinny jeans and shrunken suits, and yet cannot polish their shoes properly.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Kiddie Wear. Looking like Mom is trying desperately to get another year's wear out of suit you've obviously outgrown. Pathetic!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Flanderian said:


>


Painted Black no less, for Mr. Watts.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Cassadine said:


> Painted Black no less, for Mr. Watts.


The tie might be deep navy on second look.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

At his age, you may do what you wish. Maybe he's parodying the hipsters.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

He is 65! So he's a geezer. Has some power, too.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

As stated previously -

Rule #777: Geezers get to wear as many colors and patterns as they wish, others just being glad they can still dress themselves, and haven't yet soiled their trousers.

Gian Maurizio Fercioni: geezer, dandy, tatoo virtuoso.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I _really_ like that last one! Maybe I need a gingham dress shirt . . .


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> I _really_ like that last one! Maybe I need a gingham dress shirt . . .


We *all* need a gingham check dress shirt, or two! Gents are wearing them with very polished urban tailored clothing, but IMHO they really shine with country clothes. Brooks usually has 1 or 2 each season, and nicely tailored sports shirts can be repurposed for wear with country ties.

Edit: Brooks -










Sport shirt -


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I luv mine with a Navy Knit Tie.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

ran23 said:


> I luv mine with a Navy Knit Tie.


+1.

I've also got a few Fairisle knit ties in three different colorways. Their colors are as muted, but more varied than of the two shown below, but they offer an idea of the effect. Tend to go very nicely with the right gingham check shirt. Of course, you need to get the scale and intensity of the check right to produce a harmony rather than them clashing.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cassadine said:


>


A shot of the fictional USSR Ambassador to the USA in the movie version of Tom Clancy's The Hunt For Red October, methinks? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

A veritable Master of pattern!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

The colorful author of the *superb* blog Tweedland. Not yet sufficiently long in the tooth to be a true geezer, but possessed of a great deal of promise! -

https://tweedlandthegentlemansclub.blogspot.com/


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Lisbon Style - Hipster geezers! 

https://tweedlandthegentlemansclub.blogspot.com/2016/12/the-lisbon-connection-encore-diniz-cruz.html


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Flanderian said:


> Lisbon Style - Hipster geezers!
> 
> https://tweedlandthegentlemansclub.blogspot.com/2016/12/the-lisbon-connection-encore-diniz-cruz.html


Portugal, I will most likely retire there!

Beautiful.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Portugal, I will most likely retire there!
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> ...


My chiropractor's son just returned from his honeymoon there. Loved it! But said he preferred touring Madeira to Lisbon.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Phil Rosenthal really likes Lisbon. Of course, he likes everywhere he goes!


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Flanderian said:


> Lisbon Style - Hipster geezers!
> 
> https://tweedlandthegentlemansclub.blogspot.com/2016/12/the-lisbon-connection-encore-diniz-cruz.html


That fabric color combo is beautiful. I'm betting most folk wouldn't pull it off. Not that they couldn't...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

The brothers Loro Piana -


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Though committing the near inexcusable sin of leaving one's sleeve buttons undone, second only to not removing the maker's label from your jacket sleeve, it must be acknowledged that the gentleman(?) is possessed of a rather nice *eye!


















*


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

One Franco Mazzetti, it appears, an image consultant and personal shopper. Tough life! I think I need a burgundy waistcoat, now.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> One Franco Mazzetti, it appears, an image consultant and personal shopper. Tough life! I think I need a burgundy waistcoat, now.


https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/O-Connell-s-Scottish-Lambswool-Sleeveless-Cardigan-Burgundy.html


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

Flanderian said:


> Though committing the near inexcusable sin of leaving one's sleeve buttons undone, second only to not removing the maker's label from your jacket sleeve, it must be acknowledged that the gentleman(?) is possessed of a rather nice *eye!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes, if I were to allow the rest of my beard to grow out and have some of his hair to be transplanted on my mostly naked landscape we would definitely be taken for brothers.. Good eye indeed.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

You're never too old to give a d**n -










Right, Beppe?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Flanderian said:


> https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/O-Connell-s-Scottish-Lambswool-Sleeveless-Cardigan-Burgundy.html


I was thinking more along the lines of


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of


I think either could be quite nice! I'd tend toward the sleeveless cardigan myself. Happen to have one in navy, and I like it very well, pricey though it is.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Lucido said:


> Eugenio Scalfari


A very well put together gentleman!

Thanks!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

UI geezer with classy bicycle.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Mariano Rubinacci should be in this thread.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> UI geezer with classy bicycle.
> 
> View attachment 24340


Great picture, impressive transportation, but what type of footwear are we seeing on his feet? They look somewhat like the dreaded Crocs.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> UI geezer with classy bicycle.
> 
> View attachment 24340


Excellent!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Bepe -


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It must help to be Italian.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> It must help to be Italian.


And solvent!


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Italy is the only place where the too short too skinny suits make sense. Almost everybody there looks great. It is unfair.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

GianMaurizio Fercioni

*Geezer Principle 101 -* _Geezers get to combine as many colors and patterns as they wish, their friends and relations only happy that they can still dress themselves, and have not yet soiled their trousers._


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I like that the phrase is "get to" not "must". I love color but don't have the _panache _to manage that many patterns.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Italo Manca; boxer, dandy, restauranteur -


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice pictures. Ordinary glazes the eyes over after awhile. Some people wear a lot of blue.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Beppe says ciao!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I realize geezer is a comparative term, but this lad does rather well for himself. A rag-man for 4 decades, and one time Paul Stuart CMO, this is Thomas Mastronardi -


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39352


Ahhh! Relaxed elegance! 👍


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

The ineffable coolness of G. The Bruce -

(Shirt jacket? Check! Neckerchief? Check! Handsome trousers, cool shoes and socks? Check!)


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> The ineffable coolness of G. The Bruce -
> 
> (Shirt jacket? Check! Neckerchief? Check! Handsome trousers, cool shoes and socks? Check!)
> 
> View attachment 41470


This is pretty much how I dressed in college.

I dress "younger" at 53 than I ever did at 23!

I should probably reverse the trend before it's too late 

DH


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Dhaller said:


> This is pretty much how I dressed in college.
> 
> I dress "younger" at 53 than I ever did at 23!
> 
> ...


Mr. Boyer has a few years on me, but if you can't wear what you like as a septuagenarian, when do you get to do so? 

Mr. Boyer has a sure sense of personal style that is consistent irrespective of the venue in which he finds himself. He knows what works for him, and doesn't, and is always smartly turned out.










But as my years lengthen, frankly I'm finding some things I used to wear a bit dissonant with my current visage, so I've had to edit a bit. 

Though you may not yet fully realize it, you're still a young man, make hay while the sun shines! irate:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dhaller said:


> This is pretty much how I dressed in college.
> 
> I dress "younger" at 53 than I ever did at 23!
> 
> ...


It is never too late for those Threads! Jeez Louise, I dressed pretty much that way all my life! :cold:


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

Flanderian said:


> Mr. Boyer has a few years on me, but if you can't wear what you like as a septuagenarian, when do you get to do so?
> 
> Mr. Boyer has a sure sense of personal style that is consistent irrespective of the venue in which he finds himself. He knows what works for him, and doesn't, and is always smartly turned out.
> 
> ...


While not always in harmony with Mr. Boyer's choices, I am at the same time never in dissonance with them either, to draw from musical terms.

What I do admire in him is the fact that he is most comfortable in is own skin. 
I believe I may have a year or two on him and fully understand that place.

So, kudos to him and may it endure.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

In my next life I want to be Prince Michael.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> In my next life I want to be Prince Michael.


I'd settle for this guy!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Luciano The Magnificent (AKA Luciano Barbera) -


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

At some point it might be helpful to define the term _geezer_, to me a perjorative and dislikeable. The pic that Flanderian has posted above, while the guy has some age on him, he's about as far from being a geezer as I am. Seriously. Great pic incidentally. _Geezer _is a foul term.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, that depends. If you are African American, you are free to use the perjorative ****** in an ironic sense. Us white types better never. So, once one is on the sunset side of seventy, we are free to use geezer equally ironically. My hunting partner and I regularly refer to ourselves that way. If some young sprout (less than, say, 60) calls me a geezer my response is, "Yup and it's taken a long to time to get here." You gotta be tough to live long enough to qualify.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Geezer, curmudgeon, fuddy-duddy, old fogy...and the list goes on; all potentially carrying thoughts of arguably endearing qualities, with a parallel potential for personal offense. :icon_scratch::icon_scratch: I can live with that! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Is Goldblum old enough to geez?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Is Goldblum old enough to geez?
> 
> View attachment 42811


Jeff! Jeff!

*Not* a good look! :icon_pale:


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> Is Goldblum old enough to geez?
> 
> View attachment 42811


Undoubtedly.

Cheers.

BSR


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 42841


Dr. Churchwell sets the standard.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

smmrfld said:


> Dr. Churchwell sets the standard.


+1!

👍


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

G. The Bruce, almighty -


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

^

Gawd. I wouldn't wanna see that coming at me after dark. Maybe lose the fuchsia scarf, Pops. And stand up straight.

Do like the fake pigeon on the bird bath though. Don't much like real ones.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> ^
> 
> Gawd. I wouldn't wanna see that coming at me after dark. Maybe lose the fuchsia scarf, Pops. And stand up straight.
> 
> Do like the fake pigeon on the bird bath though. Don't much like real ones.


Consider them "urban squab" and pigeons are not so bad. LOL.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 43076


A great coat...really that is a great coat!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> A great coat...really that is a great coat!


I think so too.

Camelhair can be lovely stuff!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Poor man's cashmere.


----------



## 215339 (Nov 20, 2012)

RIP, Christopher Lee


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

delicious_scent said:


> RIP, Christopher Lee


Very nice! :beer:

Not only a marvelous actor, but a superbly turned out one as well! 👍


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Oldsarge said:


> Poor man's cashmere.


Nay. Nay, nay, nay.
Cashmere comes from tin can-eating goats. Camel's hair comes from where-do-ya-think. Ask yourself this: which would Lawrence of Arabia rather ride?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Francesco Maglia -


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Flanderian said:


> Francesco Maglia -
> 
> View attachment 43454


I am going to buy a violet check OCBD the very next chance I get. And that pocket square? WOW!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 43513


Should our barbers not soon go back to work, I will soon be looking like that handsome fella, sans the beard and mustache of course! LOL.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Should our barbers not soon go back to work, I will soon be looking like that handsome fella, sans the beard and mustache of course! LOL.


You are not alone! 10 weeks and counting. irate:


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 43513


Someone cleaned up Joseph Egger:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

G. The Bruce, immaculate -


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Young geezer! (Geezer in training? :icon_scratch


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

^

This is really good. Especially the shoulders, where double breasteds often look as if a strip of plywood was shoved in. The relationship of the suit, size-wise, to the gentleman's head and face, stirling. And no pattern pile-on, letting the suit have the moment all to itself.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Italo Manca -

(The soul of discretion! )


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

^

Enough of the Umbrella Guy already. Doesn't realize he's giving us oldies a foul name. Lose the beard, Gramps, and every scrap of clothing I've seen you wear across these multiple threads. Harsh I know, but we 70-pluses need to call out our own.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 43793


Father and son, eh? They have so much in common...the eyes, the forehead, the umbrellas and then...they bth need a haircut, as so many of us do, these days! LOL.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Peaky, he's Italian. Flair and flamboyance beyond the Down East is permitted.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Oldsarge said:


> Peaky, he's Italian. Flair and flamboyance beyond the Down East is permitted.


That's good. Not many outside Northern New England know that term. Of course Maine is as far north east as you can go in the States. _ Down East _refers to the ocean currents that swirl around us here.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Peak and Pine said:


> That's good. Not many outside Northern New England know that term. Of course Maine is as far north east as you can go in the States. _ Down East _refers to the ocean currents that swirl around us here.


Finest kind.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Peak and Pine said:


> Of course Maine is as far north east as you can go in the States.


Aside from the Aleutians, of course


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Should any have failed to notice, S. Maglia has evolved his own fashion of lapel-less jackets paired with a waistcoat or knit vest. While it would be a disaster if I attempted it, it appears both organic and attractive for him.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Italo and Gian terrorizing passersby! 










Beppe Modenese (Italy's Minister of Style) noting their victims' response!


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 43699


Trousers a bit short?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Flanderian said:


> Italo Manca -
> 
> (The soul of discretion! )
> 
> View attachment 43748


Actually, I like this. Those shoes are perfect with those slacks.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Orsini said:


> Trousers a bit short?


Nope! Legs too long!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Herr Stricker. Geezer? It all depends upon where you're standing.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Beppe, the immortal!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

^

This guy gives me the spooks. It's The Time of the Covid. Stay inside, Pops. Even after it's over.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44042


This fellow always brings an image of David Baker, one of the judges on the History Channel show, "Forged In Fire." It's got to be the white hair and full beard? On course Baker carries a few more pounds that the man pictured above.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

When a man knows himself, a man knows his style. 

G. The Bruce -


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Aged hipster in what looks like homemade tweed; almost chenille. More gimmicks than a box of Crackerjack, but effective.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Beppe (Italy's Minister of Style) off-duty and easing into summer -


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Gian upon learning that his tailor was ill -


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

that's me after learning my alteration's lady retired.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

ran23 said:


> that's me after learning my alteration's lady retired.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Italo Manca con brio! -


----------



## ItalianStyle (Mar 13, 2017)

"I can't believe it's not butter"...


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

ItalianStyle said:


> "I can't believe it's not butter"...


:laughing:

Ah, but perhaps it is!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> Italo Manca con brio! -
> 
> View attachment 46695


Dressed in monochrome yellow and relaxing on a blood red couch? He certainly qualifies as a geezer.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Dressed in monochrome yellow and relaxing on a blood red couch? He certainly qualifies as a geezer.


And a dandy. Mr. Manca, last reported to be a restaurateur of Milan. is a retired prizefighter. (A lower weight class I would think.) That, and his exuberant manner of self expression no doubt help to promote his establishment.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 46760


Now I admit that I wouldn't wear that, especially with a full scale scarf as a PS, but on him? I love it!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Now I admit that I wouldn't wear that, especially with a full scale scarf as a PS, but on him? I love it!


+1! Different clothes suit different men. And Sig. Manca definitely knows who he is. irate:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And he's definitely different. 😁


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> And he's definitely different. 😁


Ciao! :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Italo enjoying the fruits of his labor -


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Italo Manca's shoe nook! 👍 -


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Flanderian said:


> Italo Manca's shoe nookt 👍 -
> 
> View attachment 46849


Gee, that would be nice, wouldn't it?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Lucido said:


> Renowned watch collector, John Goldberger.


And a dapper young man he is! :icon_cheers:

(Sadly, it's all comparative. )


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> And a dapper young man he is! :icon_cheers:
> 
> (Sadly, it's all comparative. )


Are we witnessing a determined or a distrustful look? I'm not sure he wanted his picture taken. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Are we witnessing a determined or a distrustful look? I'm not sure he wanted his picture taken. :icon_scratch:


Looks wary to me.

And understandable, if some guy sticks a camera in my mug, first thing I'm going to wonder is, FBI?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Real men wear neckerchiefs! irate:

Could have been placed among several categories, but I like it here. :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Marcel Duchamp


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Marcel Duchamp
> 
> View attachment 47819


Cornered, for sure!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48006


+ for the tan poplin suit and navy polo! :loveyou:
- for the I-gent socklessness! ic12337:

Buddy, nobody wants to look at your geriatric ankles! 🤢


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

He's old enough to qualify, though not particularly eccentric.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48246





Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48246


One could enjoy an entire conversation, with just those eyes!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49265


It is understandable that the distinguished gentleman in the museum sees himself in the picture of the adventurer cresting the mountains summit, surveying the view and contemplating his achievement. In our mind's eye, don't we all tend to see ourselves in a somewhat idealized sense? My present day mental image of myself is as a somewhat brash, athletically, figured Second Lieutenant who saw the world in starkly contrasted black and white, sure of himself and with all (or perhaps just most of) the answers, but them I pass by a mirror and am forced to realize ...it is naught but a fading memory!


----------



## BillC (Aug 28, 2009)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49265





eagle2250 said:


> It is understandable that the distinguished gentleman in the museum sees himself in the picture of the adventurer cresting the mountains summit, surveying the view and contemplating his achievement. In our mind's eye, don't we all tend to see ourselves in a somewhat idealized sense? My present day mental image of myself is as a somewhat brash, athletically, figured Second Lieutenant who saw the world in starkly contrasted black and white, sure of himself and with all (or perhaps just most of) the answers, but them I pass by a mirror and am forced to realize ...it is naught but a fading memory!


I am reminded of my father telling me when he was 80, "I don't feel old, but when I look in a mirror, I look old."


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> It is understandable that the distinguished gentleman in the museum sees himself in the picture of the adventurer cresting the mountains summit, surveying the view and contemplating his achievement. In our mind's eye, don't we all tend to see ourselves in a somewhat idealized sense? My present day mental image of myself is as a somewhat brash, athletically, figured Second Lieutenant who saw the world in starkly contrasted black and white, sure of himself and with all (or perhaps just most of) the answers, but them I pass by a mirror and am forced to realize ...it is naught but a fading memory!


I always joke with my girlfriend that everyone I know thinks they look good for their age / younger than they are. Of course, it is tautologically impossible for all of us to feel that way.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Fading Fast said:


> I always joke with my girlfriend that everyone I know thinks they look good for their age / younger than they are. Of course, it is tautologically impossible for all of us to feel that way.


FWIW I think that there is a useful distinction to be made between looking good for your age and not looking your age.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49279


I can only hope that should I ever become sufficiently feebled in mind and spirit to allow myself to be seen wandering in the wild, wearing the suit pictured above, that some compassionate observer will shoot me and put me out of my misery. That is one very ugly suit! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49523


A handsome suit, worn well, but the hair...not so much! I could give him the name name of a good barber.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49523


"I'm not saying it was aliens, but it was aliens"


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> It is understandable that the distinguished gentleman in the museum sees himself in the picture of the adventurer cresting the mountains summit, surveying the view and contemplating his achievement. In our mind's eye, don't we all tend to see ourselves in a somewhat idealized sense? My present day mental image of myself is as a somewhat brash, athletically, figured Second Lieutenant who saw the world in starkly contrasted black and white, sure of himself and with all (or perhaps just most of) the answers, but them I pass by a mirror and am forced to realize ...it is naught but a fading memory!


I don't endorse the movie Act of Valor, but I love this quote.

"Before my father died, he said the worst thing about growing old was that other men stopped seeing you as dangerous."


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

For the Trad types, there is a specific geezer garb in warmer months. It includes an olive poplin suit, a blue OCBD, a trad tie of most any sort, bluchers like Quoddy Maliseets, a bucket hat, and the option of a cane. I am more or less there. I am unsure as to cold weather geezer garb. What say ye?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50552


Paraphrasing the fictional Crocodile Dundee, "Aye! Now that's a knife." LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51437


My daughter saw this over my shoulder and asked "Oh, is that Santa?"

Why not? A Santa for the modern era!

DH


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Captain Sir Tom Moore


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Geezering in the _a la chinoise.

















_


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55857


Have always only had a close cropped beard-have had one for 49 years. But do find fuller, longer beards look quite dapper in a number of the photos in this thread.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I have to keep mine cropped rather close (1" +/-) to keep it under control. I really wish I could grow a dapper bushy one but when I try, the whiskers start pointing in all directions.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hmmmmn? The closest I've ever come to growing a beard is occasionally skipping a day between shaves..it gets scratchy, but doesn't show much. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56949


Looks like a ZZ Topp band member. Saw those guys play just after their first album came out. Would that have been around 1972?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Tweedlover said:


> Looks like a ZZ Topp band member. Saw those guys play just after their first album came out. Would that have been around 1972?


I think it is. Funny that he found a dog to match his whiskers.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I believe that may be the old boy himself. Anyone recognize him?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58840
> 
> 
> I believe that may be the old boy himself. Anyone recognize him?


I can't see a thing beyond those pale, bright white bare ankles! I fear I may have been struck snow blind by the glare of the bare! LOL.


----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

eagle2250 said:


> I can't see a thing beyond those pale, bright white bare ankles! I fear I may have been struck snow blind by the glare of the bare! LOL.


Yeah, apparently even the occasional geezer has been led astray by the nefarious no socks with suits scourge.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> I can't see a thing beyond those pale, bright white bare ankles! I fear I may have been struck snow blind by the glare of the bare! LOL.





Tweedlover said:


> Yeah, apparently even the occasional geezer has been led astray by the nefarious no socks with suits scourge.


Can't find his socks. May have forgotten what socks are.

I know the feeling. 😢

Let's hope he doesn't also forget what pants are.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60809


A young man's/woman's sport, for sure! Were that me try to do that, I would surely break my.....well I'd break something. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> A young man's/woman's sport, for sure! Were that me try to do that, I would surely break my.....well I'd break something. LOL.


I'd probably break _everything!_


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 60816


Gosh, I wish I wore my age that well! However, it is what it is.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Gosh, I wish I wore my age that well! However, it is what it is.


Don't we all! 👍


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Geezer Cubano!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> Geezer Cubano!
> 
> View attachment 60868


I can smell the Bustelo and hear the dominos clacking. Cubanos rock!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Geezer Cubano!
> 
> View attachment 60868


Very cool!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Apologies for the ad text, but my computer skills are limited, otherwise I would have removed it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> Apologies for the ad text, but my computer skills are limited, otherwise I would have removed it.
> 
> View attachment 60912


I would have said I loved it, but that sure looks like a Wolverine maize and navy bow tie that gentleman is wearing! LOL.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> I would have said I loved it, but that sure looks like a Wolverine maize and navy bow tie that gentleman is wearing! LOL.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


>


LOL, I guess I deserved that one. Mrs Eagle heard the fight song playing, grabbed up her pom poms and was doing the cheerleaders strut around the study...and I felt naseaus! Normally I am able to fend off such indignities until one dreaded weekend each Fall. Paraphrasing Cormac McCarthy, "this is no morning for an old man!" LOL.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL, I guess I deserved that one. Mrs Eagle heard the fight song playing, grabbed up her pom poms and was doing the cheerleaders strut around the study...and I felt naseaus! Normally I am able to fend off such indignities until one dreaded weekend each Fall. Paraphrasing Cormac McCarthy, "this is no morning for an old man!" LOL.


Glad at least Mrs. Eagle liked it! :laughing:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 61009


The look I wish I could project when I'm out with our two grandsons! They do it...I'm still working on it. LOL.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> The look I wish I could project when I'm out with our two grandsons! They do it...I'm still working on it. LOL.


I take it then that you've not yet achieved doddering old fool status? irate:

(As proud owner of perhaps a dozen sticks! :icon_peaceplease


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I have no idea who these two are but--wow!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61081
> 
> 
> I have no idea who these two are but--wow!












*OOF!!*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Flanderian said:


> I take it then that you've not yet achieved doddering old fool status? irate:
> 
> (As proud owner of perhaps a dozen sticks! :icon_peaceplease
> 
> View attachment 61014


My Father has gotten up there but I'm years away from being an old codger.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard said:


> My Father has gotten up there but I'm years away from being an old codger.


Howard, you are still a spry and dapper young mensch! :beer:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61081
> 
> 
> I have no idea who these two are but--wow!


Their clothing is quite nice, but their hair...well it's more odd than nice. This is why I keep mine as short as it is...it will never have that windblown effect. Just one opinion LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

My feeling is that anyone who still HAS hair can do anything they want with it.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Their clothing is quite nice, but their hair...well it's more odd than nice. This is why I keep mine as short as it is...it will never have that windblown effect. Just one opinion LOL.





Oldsarge said:


> My feeling is that anyone who still HAS hair can do anything they want with it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Flanderian said:


> Howard, you are still a spry and dapper young mensch! :beer:


Thanks Flanders.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Their clothing is quite nice, but their hair...well it's more odd than nice. This is why I keep mine as short as it is...it will never have that windblown effect. Just one opinion LOL.


I don't have much hair to comb myself.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> My feeling is that anyone who still HAS hair can do anything they want with it.


Except shave it all off.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Great, now I want a yellow cable knit.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

ran23 said:


> Great, now I want a yellow cable knit.


Don't we all!

Make mine sleeveless in light yellow.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 61285


Time to take a weed whacker to those eyebrows! LOL. The local barber helps me keep mine under control./


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Time to take a weed whacker to those eyebrows! LOL. The local barber helps me keep mine under control./


It's part of his gravitas! irate:

Noticed some guys not only getting them trimmed, but shaved into more . . . . I'm not sure how to express it, but not my style. :icon_scratch:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> It's part of his gravitas! irate:
> 
> Noticed some guys not only getting them trimmed, but shaved into more . . . . I'm not sure how to express it, but not my style. :icon_scratch:


Indeed, sculpting the eyebrows is part of the routine on each of my trips to the barbershop. LOL.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, sculpting the eyebrows is part of the routine on each of my trips to the barbershop. LOL.


Sorry, I gotta stick with au naturale. :hidden:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

Is that you, Sarge?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61659


Nice! 👍


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

drpeter said:


> Is that you, Sarge?


No, this is me.


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

Terrific! Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> No, this is me.
> 
> View attachment 61675


The gentleman about town! :beer:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Sergio Leone -


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

You have to love the socks and shoes and other than a brown bowler, great.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 62756


A handsome and well dressed gentleman, for sure. Although the brown Derby does seem a bit out of place. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> A handsome and well dressed gentleman, for sure. Although the brown Derby does seem a bit out of place. :icon_scratch:


But he rock those socks!


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

I guess I'm a geezer. After seeing Brooks Brothers ad this morning via email, I unsubscribed and in the reason given, I wrote. " Brooks is not even a shell of it's former self and is an eyesore to responsible adults".


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

fishertw said:


> I guess I'm a geezer. After seeing Brooks Brothers ad this morning via email, I unsubscribed and in the reason given, I wrote. " Brooks is not even a shell of it's former self and is an eyesore to responsible adults".


Brooks, sadly, is just a brand name attached to the "whatever works" business plan of the private equity firm that bought it out of bankruptcy. It reminds me of companies like Abercrombie and Fitch, Coach and Cole Haan.

Those companies were once specialized retailers with a respect for their product and reputation, but after bankruptcy and new ownership, they became just a brand name attached to a new business plan.

This is why, despite the grumbling we all do about this or that about them from time to time, companies like Press and Alden are so important. I also respect some of the new companies like Kamakura or Mercer that are trying to create a honest product for a fair price while building a sincere reputation.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Rather like this, in fact.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 64338


One of the most remarkable Britons of the 20thC.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

StephenRG said:


> One of the most remarkable Britons of the 20thC.


Not sure I recognize the gentleman. It's not Lord Larry, is it?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Umbrella maker extraordinaire!


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> Not sure I recognize the gentleman. It's not Lord Larry, is it?


No. It's Enoch Powell, professor of Greek at Sydney University at 25, who joined the army as a private at the start of WW2 and ended up a general (brigadier), and later became an MP and a Conservative cabinet minister.

He crashed his mainstream political career in a speech on immigration where, quoting a Roman, he said, "I see the River Tiber foaming with much blood". It was arguably the loudest dog-whistle speech in British politics for decades but, being so loud, was heard by everyone. (It is worth noting that earlier on in his career he delivered a superb speech against the British mistreatment of Africans.)

Thereafter his political fortunes went into decline and he switched parties and joined the :Ulster Unionists.

He was a brilliant orator - partly no doubt due to his classical knowledge. I suspect he thought of himself in some respects a latter day Cato.

According to Peter Archer, Solicitor-General, when he was due to speak in the House of Commons, the benches would be crowded. Archer also said that he had absolutely no sense of humour.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

He does have a dour aspect, has he not? Still, I would love to have heard him speak. Maybe a speech or two has found its way into recording?


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Oldsarge said:


> He does have a dour aspect, has he not? Still, I would love to have heard him speak. Maybe a speech or two has found its way into recording?


Your wish:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, thank-you so much!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

StephenRG said:


> No. It's Enoch Powell, professor of Greek at Sydney University at 25, who joined the army as a private at the start of WW2 and ended up a general (brigadier), and later became an MP and a Conservative cabinet minister.
> 
> He crashed his mainstream political career in a speech on immigration where, quoting a Roman, he said, "I see the River Tiber foaming with much blood". It was arguably the loudest dog-whistle speech in British politics for decades but, being so loud, was heard by everyone. (It is worth noting that earlier on in his career he delivered a superb speech against the British mistreatment of Africans.)
> 
> ...


Thank you for that! :teacha:

Very enjoyable to learn.

Listening to an interview with George Will last week I was struck by how low by comparison American discourse has sunk, and political discourse in particular, irrespective of views. While undeniably articulate, contrasted to truly great orators, his gifts are modest. Yet given the tenor of contemporary speech he comes off as a Cicero or your aforementioned Cato.

And it's not an issue of elitism as Honest Abe could turn a phrase as well as any man, and also Mencken, questionable ethos not withstanding, but rather that our republic has descended into mobocracy, fast on the track to idiocracy and a WWE view of the world.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I vehemently disagree with his views, but I must admit that the man had a silver tongue. Articulate to the _n_th.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> Than you for that! :teacha:
> 
> Very enjoyable to learn.
> 
> ...


For some reason, Will's fallen off my radar (even though he tends to align to my libertarian lean) as he used to pop up in the papers I read or TV news programs I watched, but he doesn't any more. Maybe its because I read on line now and watch very little traditional TV. From memory though, he was very Trad in style even to the point of bowties if memory serves - and plenty of OCBD with good collar rolls.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Oldsarge said:


> I vehemently disagree with his views, but I must admit that the man had a silver tongue. Articulate to the _n_th.


I entirely agree.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Fading Fast said:


> For some reason, Will's fallen off my radar (even though he tends to align to my libertarian lean) as he used to pop up in the papers I read or TV news programs I watched, but he doesn't any more. Maybe its because I read on line now and watch very little traditional TV. From memory though, he was very Trad in style even to the point of bowties if memory serves - and plenty of OCBD with good collar rolls.


Was and is a dapper gentleman, even in his 80th year!

Interestingly, upon the next to last presidential election, he immediately resigned his party membership upon the announcement of the incumbent.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

The late, great Beppe Modenese, Italy's former Minister of Style.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Pan or Mephistopheles?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Flanderian said:


> Pan or Mephistopheles?
> 
> View attachment 64475


I hope for 'A' and fear he's 'B'.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64476


A distinguished gentleman well turned out! 👍


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

A lot of character, but I don't know about sucking on that De Nobili. :icon_scratch:

Though I must acknowledge he looks great for 35!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64609


Riding a two wheeled scooter, in competition with the big rigs....that is not a good idea at any age, but he is well dressed! LOL.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64609


On his way back to the Catskills no doubt!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

The indefatigable G. The Bruce!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

The old man and the sea -










Looks a lot like David Cornwell, but I'm uncertain.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

GB Shaw


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Beppe at leisure -


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Luciano -


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 64880


An impressive structure of a man, but I find myself slightly bemused by his shirt's design. The collar seems overly prissy for a shirt of such rugged denim design. Put a point collar or button down collar on that shirt and I'm a happy camper. LOL.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> An impressive structure of a man, but I find myself slightly bemused by his shirt's design. The collar seems overly prissy for a shirt of such rugged denim design. Put a point collar or button down collar on that shirt and I'm a happy camper. LOL.


10 years and back I enjoyed wearing curved collar shirts/club collars and thought they flattered. Wouldn't have had a problem with one in denim worn more casually with a tie at the time. (Had to reread this and make sure I had everything past tense! )


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, my! His lordship in the manor house. And I should expect his mail to come addressed as 'General Sir Humphrey Atherton-Wellesley' or some such. How much more distinguished can you get without being a royal?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, my! His lordship in the manor house. And I should expect his mail to come addressed as 'General Sir Humphrey Atherton-Wellesley' or some such. How much more distinguished can you get without being a royal?


I believe this to be (Sir) Max Beerbohm, English essayist and caricaturist of the late 19th and early 20th Century. A noted dandy in his day.



















[HEADING=1][/HEADING]


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

Some may have forgotten Richard Merkin. They didn't come more of a dandy than he.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

EclecticSr. said:


> Some may have forgotten Richard Merkin. They didn't come more of a dandy than he.


Not by me! *









*


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

Flanderian said:


> Not by me! *
> 
> View attachment 64987
> *


I didn't think that one would get by you. But perhaps some of the younger members may not have known of him. Just want to keep some of those who have gone befofore are not forgotten.

A true dandy !


----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 64880


I tend to think most older gents look more distinguished with close cropped beards. Of course, I say that as an older gent with a close cropped beard.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Tweedlover said:


> I tend to think most older gents look more distinguished with close cropped beards. Of course, I say that as an older gent with a close cropped beard.


True!

But there are exceptions.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

G. The Bruce in his natural element. 

As always, Mr. Boyer is the embodiment of the principle of relaxed elegance. In particular, note the affinity among tartan shirt, tweed jacket and tie.

Recently revisiting Mr. Boyer's personal style prompted me to return to a book of his in my collection. A potpourri of sartorial topics comprised of insight, taste and wit








.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> Not by me! *
> 
> View attachment 64987
> *


For any whom it might interest, the photo above is from an article in GQ by Mr. Merkin at a time when GQ still had anything of interest for me. Notable among which was Mr. Merkin's column that appeared for a couple years, as I recall. Some kind individual scanned the article with the photo, and this scan is offered below.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

More of Mr. Merkin -


----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Flanderian said:


> For any whom it might interest, the photo above is from an article in GQ by Mr. Merkin at a time when GQ still had anything of interest for me. Notable among which was Mr. Merkin's column that appeared for a couple years, as I recall. Some kind individual scanned the article with the photo, and this scan is offered below.
> 
> View attachment 65015
> 
> ...


Feel the same way about GQ now as to its style coverage. I'll say the same about Esquire. Neither do any justice any longer to traditional and classic clothing.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65076


I liked Travolta as Santa, particularly the commercial where he was Santa doing his dance from Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Walt Whitman


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65743


Love that southwestern watch bracelet. 1 of my 2 wrist watches has some lovely Zuni stone work.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Sir Ian in one of the world's greatest hats!

Did you know that men with prominent noses tend to wear hats particularly well?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> Sir Ian in one of the world's greatest hats!
> 
> Did you know that men with prominent noses tend to wear hats particularly well?
> 
> View attachment 66283


Oh good (I think). Given my schnoz, I am in luck! LOL.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Oh good (I think). Given my schnoz, I am in luck! LOL.


It's something I first read many years ago, and not infrequently since it seems to be born out by observation. We all experience our noses continuing to grow a bit larger throughout our lives. Originally having a smaller one, I never found hats particularly flattering, I suspect it was due to being proportionately smaller than a 7 3/4 hat size. Since it's finally achieved normality, hats seem to work better. And just in time! After getting my hair cut yesterday, I asked my barber if they had any sandpaper to take down the shine!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Geezer tweed! irate:

A tweed too far? Probably, but more to like than not.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> Geezer tweed! irate:
> 
> A tweed too far? Probably, but more to like than not.
> 
> View attachment 67379


The man is well prepared....he brought his bedroll along! To my eyes, it's a great rig.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> The man is well prepared....he brought his bedroll along! To my eyes, it's a great rig.


Though I'm not impressed by his trousers.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67443
> 
> 
> View attachment 67445


The only one I can imagine having a greater claim to the status of "bad ass" than Clint Eastwood would be Chuck Norris. Can't you just imagine those two squaring off? LOL.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67443
> 
> 
> View attachment 67445


*GREAT *portrait photos! :icon_cheers:


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67443
> 
> 
> View attachment 67445


Bad-assery to the bone. great actor, director and producer. At 91 this portrait speaks volumes, he doesn't have to utter a word.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

"Seriously, you put me in the Geezer thread." - SM.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Fading Fast said:


> "Seriously, you put me in the Geezer thread." - SM.
> View attachment 67751


Never, *ever* a geezer!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Power, on the other hand, he got!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

^^^

Heidi is not aging well at all.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

Peak and Pine said:


> ^^^
> 
> Heidi is not aging well at all.


Like his N20 Martin "trigger" , beat up but I bet he can still knock out a Django on it.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*SPRINKLES!!! :icon_jokercolor:








*


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Italo Manca in all his pugnacious glory!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Outstanding geez!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68925
> 
> 
> Outstanding geez!


David Hockney?

How I would choose *not* to wear a neckerchief!

But I guess when you get to be that age . . . . oh, wait! 😳


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

G. the Bruce, rampant!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68389


When the skate boarders are of that age, the wrist and knee guards are even more important....and don't forget the helmet!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69091


Gaby Hayes, eat your heart out! :hi:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Geezer brigade!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70311


I couldn't even do that when I was a young man....but I tried! LOL.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69409


A bit of seasonal magic  -


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71033


Santa's younger brother?

Certainly has the doodads for it.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71063


Hell's geriatric ward angels?


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71063


I think it is Position No. 64 in the _Kama Sutra_, my old country's contribution to the Downfall of the West. It is especially suited to the older male seeking to re-capture what's left of his vitality. The name of the position is _Wheeled Victory _(after the Winged Victory of Samothrace).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71063


.......but, but even Geezers on bikes should wear helmets!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71203


By Jove, I think he's got it!

:happy:👍:happy:👍:happy:👍


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Geez on, geez on, geez on!!


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 71467


A note to our younger readers. _Those_ are lapels!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71521


Geezer my arse. The lad looks to be 18-20 years younger than me.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Proto-geezer?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Tweedlover said:


> Geezer my arse. The lad looks to be 18-20 years younger than me.


*Everybody* looks 18 - 20 years younger than me! 😢



Oldsarge said:


> Proto-geezer?


Nascent-geezer. Geezer with training wheels still on. 🙃


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71751


Geezer classics. ZZ Topp and Kid Rock shooting pool? If not, it sure fooled me. LOL.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Geezen' good! (Despite 3/4 Tom Jones.)


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Tweed geezin'  -


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

G. The Bruce preparing to take down another Fokker -


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> G. The Bruce preparing to take down another Fokker -
> 
> View attachment 72515


AKA: The Grey Baron? Could this be the warrior king who shot down Snoopy, after Snoopy took out the Red Baron? LOL.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> AKA: The Grey Baron? Could this be the warrior king who shot down Snoopy, after Snoopy took out the Red Baron? LOL.


Nah, too much hair!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72681


It has to be Santa Claus in mufti.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Flanderian said:


> Tweed geezin'  -
> 
> View attachment 71907


Looks exactly like my beard. Maybe, if I dressed like him, I'd look as distinguished.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Power to the Geezer!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73609


Not bad! But not a patch on the original -












Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73641


Somehow reminds me of Men in Black. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Enjoyed a Miracle on 34th Street again this Christmas season, and was again struck by how well tailored and shod the somewhat portly and diminutive Edmund Gwenn in his street clothing. All of it very flattering to his person. I doubt any of it came off the rack, and was likely the product of London's West End in its hey day. If you wish to see what bespoke shoes and tailored clothing can look like, here are couple of stills I rustled up. Sorry I couldn't find one of Mr. Gwenn standing in that handsome 3-piece tweed.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73687


The pipe gives him a Santa vibe.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> Enjoyed a Miracle on 34th Street again this Christmas season, and was again struck by how well tailored and shod the somewhat portly and diminutive Edmund Gwenn in his street clothing. All of it very flattering to his person. I doubt any of it came off the rack, and was likely the product of London's West End in its hey day. If you wish to see what bespoke shoes and tailored clothing can look like, here are couple of stills I rustled up. Sorry I couldn't find one of Mr. Gwenn standing in that handsome 3-piece tweed.
> 
> View attachment 73681
> 
> ...


A well and nicely dressed geezer, for sure., but where is his red suit? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

G. The Bruce, Prince of Geezers!

G. Bruce Boyer, octogenarian, with an _eye_ still so sharp, and a pen still so fine -


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

A casual G. the Bruce in a dashing scarf -










Since discovering Mr. Boyer in Town and Country 35+ years ago, I've purchased a number of his books through the years. Most are titled and described to try and fit the "how to" genre which I suspect has always been most in demand. But each is in fact more a collection of essays that bear upon the subject, and if not detailed instructions for making a sartorial peanut butter and jelly sandwich, are much fuller and richer in both understanding and exposition.

Last evening I revisited his 1990 book _Eminently Suitable_ and was reminded again of what a superb prose stylist he is, possibly the finest to ever write upon sartorial topics. Richness to be savored.


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> A casual G. the Bruce in a dashing scarf -
> 
> View attachment 74409
> 
> ...


Hear, hear! Flanders, I have long been an admirer of Boyer, ever since I found a copy of his first book, _Elegance_. I own all of his books, all first editions too, and I often re-read them. In addition to being an excellent prose stylist, he is also a former professor and he brings an academic perspective to his subjects. The cultural, historical and sociological background to clothes and dressing is something that many other writers on clothes do not touch upon. Being an academic myself, I really appreciate his breadth of perspective and his enthusiasm for history and context in the analyses of clothes that he undertakes. I have also paid attention to his recommendations for books, some more scholarly, others less so, and purchased many of them for my personal library. As far as I can tell, he is unique in the assembly of writers on style and clothes.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

drpeter said:


> Hear, hear! Flanders, I have long been an admirer of Boyer, ever since I found a copy of his first book, _Elegance_. I own all of his books, all first editions too, and I often re-read them. In addition to being an excellent prose stylist, he is also a former professor and he brings an academic perspective to his subjects. The cultural, historical and sociological background to clothes and dressing is something that many other writers on clothes do not touch upon. Being an academic myself, I really appreciate his breadth of perspective and his enthusiasm for history and context in the analyses of clothes that he undertakes. I have also paid attention to his recommendations for books, some more scholarly, others less so, and purchased many of them for my personal library. As far as I can tell, he is unique in the assembly of writers on style and clothes.


Ah, a bibliophile *and* sartorialist! 👍 You, sir, are obviously a man with his priorities in order. I can't bear to part with most books even after having read them which has resulted in stacks of them scattered about our small home. But it's truly my modest collection of sartorial books which I most prize, and wish could remain intact after my time, not that it's necessarily of any significant monetary value, but rather for the collective body of knowledge contained therein. I do have a copy of _Men in Style_ in excellent condition, but last I checked it's minimum asking price is only about $150.

:icon_scratch: :icon_scratch: :icon_scratch:


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

Why, thank you! I've always tried to get my priorities in order. I am a book collector and a philatelist, and have a carefully assembled library put together over fifty years and spanning a variety of subject areas. I even have a set of books on book collecting and a whole shelf on stamps and philately. I think one crosses a line when one pays $1000 for the first edition/first printing of a novel. This is precisely the line that Dave Barry talks about when he says there is a very fine line dividing collecting from madness. I think you acquired _Men in Style_ right after I picked up a copy and announced it here! I think we may both have paid around $100. I'm not surprised to hear it is now around $150.

My holy grail in the sartorial books area is a set of bound volumes (or even unbound ones) of _Apparel Arts_. That is probably a pipe dream. But it could be the basis of a sartorial thriller, where an unscrupulous collector of sartorialia commissions a high-class thief (think Cary Grant in _To Catch a Thief_) to steal a complete set of _Apparel Arts _from the special collections in the library of a prominent institution that deals with clothes and style. The story could go in many directions, but a lot of stuff about clothes could get mentioned as the plot evolves. Something to think about in the warmth of home while it's snowing heavily outside, LOL.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

drpeter said:


> Why, thank you! I've always tried to get my priorities in order. I am a book collector and a philatelist, and have a carefully assembled library put together over fifty years and spanning a variety of subject areas. I even have a set of books on book collecting and a whole shelf on stamps and philately. I think one crosses a line when one pays $1000 for the first edition/first printing of a novel. This is precisely the line that Dave Barry talks about when he says there is a very fine line dividing collecting from madness. I think you acquired _Men in Style_ right after I picked up a copy and announced it here! I think we may both have paid around $100. I'm not surprised to hear it is now around $150.
> 
> My holy grail in the sartorial books area is a set of bound volumes (or even unbound ones) of _Apparel Arts_. That is probably a pipe dream. But it could be the basis of a sartorial thriller, where an unscrupulous collector of sartorialia commissions a high-class thief (think Cary Grant in _To Catch a Thief_) to steal a complete set of _Apparel Arts _from the special collections in the library of a prominent institution that deals with clothes and style. The story could go in many directions, but a lot of stuff about clothes could get mentioned as the plot evolves. Something to think about in the warmth of home while it's snowing heavily outside, LOL.


Sounds as if you're a serious collector rather than just a guy who's too lazy to throw his books away, such as me! 

I found Men in Style at the book shop of the Metropolitan Museum of Art in Manhattan about 27 years ago. Last one on the shelf, and I think I paid about $25.

Indeed, a complete bound set of Apparel Arts would be the holy grail. As you likely know, the publication was originally sold bound in cardboard covers, which due to age and use usually wore quickly.

As close as you could possibly come would be the 1991 re-print by Gruppo GFT published as a 3-volume set which reproduced some of the original writing and artwork. But it's believed that only between 500 and 1,000 sets were printed. Scarce as hen's teeth, and more costly than the Mona Lisa on the collectors market.

http://uptowndandy.blogspot.com/2013/03/apparel-arts-italian-3-volume-set-from.html
Edit: Ah, here's an offer of a set from sale, costly, but significantly less so that I expected.

https://www.abebooks.com/Apparel-Arts-1931-1939-Prima-Rivista-Moda/30926221405/bd


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> Sounds as if you're a serious collector rather than just a guy who's too lazy to throw his books away, such as me!
> 
> I found Men in Style at the book shop of the Metropolitan Museum of Art in Manhattan about 27 years ago. Last one on the shelf, and I think I paid about $25.
> 
> ...


I think I it was someone else here who bought _Men in Style_ at the time I picked it up -- maybe about four years ago. My apologies for confusing you with that other person!

Now here is some news: I have actually seen and looked through the Gruppo FT set! I got it through inter-library loan facilities that I enjoy as an emeritus university professor. We have a wonderful librarian who has obtained books that were extremely rare. So I had three or four weeks to look through the Gruppo FT 3-volume set, and I enjoyed it very much -- it is not the full set, of course, but who's complaining? I think the books came from Rensselaer Polyechnic Institute.

The librarian also got a volume with an essay about an Indian film director in French that was the only copy in North America -- at the Harvard library. They had one stipulation: That I read the article (about 50 pages) at the library and not take the book home! So I took paper and pencil and a French dictionary (just in case), and read the essay. And then she did me a great favour -- she made me a digital copy (read-only) and gave it to me. A great kindness to an old obsessive...


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

drpeter said:


> I think I it was someone else here who bought _Men in Style_ at the time I picked it up -- maybe about four years ago. My apologies for confusing you with that other person!


Oh how shall I ever forgive you! 



drpeter said:


> Now here is some news: I have actually seen and looked through the Gruppo FT set! I got it through inter-library loan facilities that I enjoy as an emeritus university professor. We have a wonderful librarian who has obtained books that were extremely rare. So I had three or four weeks to look through the Gruppo FT 3-volume set, and I enjoyed it very much -- it is not the full set, of course, but who's complaining? I think the books came from Rensselaer Polyechnic Institute.


You, sir, are a fortunate man! I envy you. Have you ever considered attempting to obtain a copy for your collection?



drpeter said:


> The librarian also got a volume with an essay about an Indian film director in French that was the only copy in North America -- at the Harvard library. They had one stipulation: That I read the article (about 50 pages) at the library and not take the book home! So I took paper and pencil and a French dictionary (just in case), and read the essay. And then she did me a great favour -- she made me a digital copy (read-only) and gave it to me. A great kindness to an old obsessive...


That was indeed kind of the librarian. Should make your enjoyment of the piece much simpler.


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

You are a kind man, Flanders. Indeed, I am fortunate in so many ways. I've been able to travel widely, meet interesting people, live in and learn about other cultures and ways of being, learn to speak other languages, and live through many adventures, many of them actually being misadventures at that time. I have been blessed with a flair for language in general, which has given me the great privilege of being able to read widely in two of the languages I speak, and also to write. I have lived a professional life within a discipline that is hugely interesting, and made modest contributions to research in this field. That's a huge amount of good luck!

Yet I am always aware of the enormous role that chance has played in all of this. We often like to attribute the good things in our lives to ourselves and the bad things to circumstances or other people. The truth is that our lives are directed in many ways by a confluence of things that we have little control over. It may appear to us that we are self-made, and everything was hard-won, that our lives were accomplishments _sui generis _somehow. But nothing could be further from the truth. An interesting book in this connection is the biologist Jacques Monod's _Chance and Necessity_. Especially the relationship between randomness and purpose in evolution. Monod was a great scientist and a supporter of the French student revolt back in 1968.

I have thought about obtaining the Gruppo FT set, yes. It will mean time, effort, money. I'll continue to think about it, LOL.

I took the librarian to a nice lunch, although she insisted that I needn't have. On the contrary, I thought it was a small acknowledgment of the great service she provided, not just to me but to others. I try very hard to express the gratitude I have for the support staff in my life: The lab techs, the students who work in the lab, the administrative folks everywhere, the software and hardware techs, and so on. Nothing would be possible in research without them. This is important. Even after retirement, I still try to stop by and see them. Our relationships with others are critical, and have always been so in our lives.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

drpeter said:


> You are a kind man, Flanders. Indeed, I am fortunate in so many ways. I've been able to travel widely, meet interesting people, live in and learn about other cultures and ways of being, learn to speak other languages, and live through many adventures, many of them actually being misadventures at that time. I have been blessed with a flair for language in general, which has given me the great privilege of being able to read widely in two of the languages I speak, and also to write. I have lived a professional life within a discipline that is hugely interesting, and made modest contributions to research in this field. That's a huge amount of good luck!


I try, but more often fall short.



drpeter said:


> Yet I am always aware of the enormous role that chance has played in all of this. We often like to attribute the good things in our lives to ourselves and the bad things to circumstances or other people. The truth is that our lives are directed in many ways by a confluence of things that we have little control over. It may appear to us that we are self-made, and everything was hard-won, that our lives were accomplishments _sui generis _somehow. But nothing could be further from the truth. An interesting book in this connection is the biologist Jacques Monod's _Chance and Necessity_. Especially the relationship between randomness and purpose in evolution. Monod was a great scientist and a supporter of the French student revolt back in 1968.
> 
> I have thought about obtaining the Gruppo FT set, yes. It will mean time, effort, money. I'll continue to think about it, LOL.


Thinking is far less costly! 



drpeter said:


> I took the librarian to a nice lunch, although she insisted that I needn't have. On the contrary, I thought it was a small acknowledgment of the great service she provided, not just to me but to others. I try very hard to express the gratitude I have for the support staff in my life: The lab techs, the students who work in the lab, the administrative folks everywhere, the software and hardware techs, and so on. Nothing would be possible in research without them. This is important. Even after retirement, I still try to stop by and see them. Our relationships with others are critical, and have always been so in our lives


Small kindnesses such as this are simple acts that enriches the lives of both parties.



drpeter said:


> .


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Apprentice geezer -


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Geezer in hiding. :hidden:

Taxman? Bill collectors?

And at what place better than one's tailor.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Gotta geeze while the geezin' is good!


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> Gotta geeze while the geezin' is good!
> 
> View attachment 75203


Hahaha!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

The Geezer Royal -

(And in a very tasty tweed I might add!)


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Pipe geezer -


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

Duffel geezer as well?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

drpeter said:


> Duffel geezer as well?


Geezer is as geezer does. :beer:


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> Geezer is as geezer does. :beer:


Haha. Geezer-see, geezer-do. Just like those simian cousins of ours...


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

drpeter said:


> Duffel geezer as well?


Duffel geezer with STYLE!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Santa in mufti?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Natty geezer in DB shawl collar navy Casentino Cloth overcoat -


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Casual confidence


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Beard power!


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

If you harvest that beard, Sarge, you could make a nice vest out if it, LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76901


Lookin' good! 👍


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77119


"For the love of God, Montresor!"


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

Peter Lorre was good in so many films, ranging from his breakthrough role in Fritz Lang's _M_ to the bit role in _Casablanca_ and beyond. And Vincent Price also typified the master (evil) genius in so many horror films, his name becoming synonymous with the genre itself.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Geezer san -


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Blind geezer -


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Uh-oh! Beppe just saw what I'm wearing! 

Italy's late, great Minister of style, Beppe Modenese -


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

Sarge, I think your definition of geezerdom seems to include large, full grey/white beards, LOL. Not that there aren't exceptions, of course.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

drpeter said:


> Sarge, I think your definition of geezerdom seems to include large, full grey/white beards, LOL. Not that there aren't exceptions, of course.


Well, kind of. Yes. But that may be because my source doesn't show many clean shaven elders.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

The immortal Beppe -


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76901


My hair style is different but the gent has my beard including its coloration.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Different from mine, too. But that's because he _has_ hair. :laughing:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 78683


Kinda young for a Geezer, but he does have that determined look in his eyes, as do his wife and children! LOL.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Kinda young for a Geezer, but he does have that determined look in his eyes, as do his wife and children! LOL.


His oldest looks as if she might have a knife in her left hand, and knows to use it!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

the late PJ O'Rourke


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78931
> 
> 
> the late PJ O'Rourke


👍 👍 👍


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Fairisle geezer -


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 83788



Batman?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Mardi Geezer?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Mardi Geezer?
> 
> View attachment 84037


Or an Irishman's nightmare after St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Fonzer Geezing!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84290


Don't mess with grandpa!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84590


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Isn't the second pic from Wes Anderson's _The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou_?
> View attachment 84498
> 
> 
> View attachment 84499


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Maybe. I don't know.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Never too old to try!


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

A great look. I wonder if this man is the distinguished economist and Nobel Memorial Prize winner, Amartya Sen. If not, he looks very much like Prof Sen.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Fairisle geezer strikes again!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Rabbi Geezer


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Rabbi Geezer
> 
> View attachment 85011



Err. . . . 

If you wake up tomorrow and find you're a toad, you'll know you only have your self to blame!


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Oldsarge said:


> Rabbi Geezer


Who died last week. Chaim Kanievsky - Wikipedia


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

May his memory be a blessing.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85090


Is that Italian for geezer on that bike!?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Rainy day geezer -


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

GeezerSan Part 2 -


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Connoisseur of leisure geezer -


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Rad geezer


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Walt Whitman


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Parisian geezer


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Dignity in defeat. Geronimo.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Makin' a move . . .


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86628





Oldsarge said:


> Makin' a move . . .
> 
> View attachment 86898


Geezin' like ya mean it!


----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Flanderian said:


> Geezin' like ya mean it!
> 
> View attachment 86902


Haven't seen this character image since my undergrad days in the early 70's. It's Mr. Natural if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Yup!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Tweedlover said:


> Haven't seen this character image since my undergrad days in the early 70's. It's Mr. Natural if I'm not mistaken.


Indeed!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

John Muir


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'll be 66 next month. Do I (and this video) qualify for "geezerhood"???


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Acct2000 said:


> I'll be 66 next month. Do I (and this video) qualify for "geezerhood"???


Utterly.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Geez on, geez on, geez on!









*These boots were made for walkin'!







*


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Frank Lloyd Geezer -


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

One tough geezer


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Franco-geezer. Sock-less-ness overlooked due to overall presentation, panache and the nifty chapeau.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And his accessory in white is first class, as well!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Winhes2 (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Winhes2 said:


> View attachment 88571


Nice, but I gotta tell you, the footwear surprised me just a bit. I was expecting well broken in camp mocs.


----------



## Winhes2 (Jun 29, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Nice, but I gotta tell you, the footwear surprised me just a bit. I was expecting well broken in camp mocs.


I'm not familiar enough with his work to know whether you are referring to a particular piece.

Here he is pre-geeze










Maybe he's wearing these


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88732


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89262


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88847


I couldn't do that when I was 18 and now, working through my 70's, I still can;t do it. However, I can still fall down pretty good! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Falling down is one of my specialties!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

My kind of geezering.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Auguste Rodin


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Some Parisian from the past


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

On a slow day, I feel like a geezer sometimes. Hopefully I didn't sing and play like one (even if I went back a few years for the fashion inspiration.)


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89946


Old Sarge, do you know who is pictured? (I agree that it's a nice outfit.)


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Acct2000 said:


> Old Sarge, do you know who is pictured? (I agree that it's a nice outfit.)


Unfortnately I do not.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Philip J. Geezer, a man who helped shape Manhattan, looking as neat and minimal as his buildings -


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Flanderian said:


> *Philip J. Geezer, *a man who helped shape Manhattan, looking as neat and minimal as his buildings -


Wha???
Surely you jest.
Phillip " Glasshouse" *Johnson*, I believe.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> Wha???
> Surely you jest.
> Phillip " Glasshouse" *Johnson*, I believe.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Joni Mitchell and David Hockney struttin' their stuff.


----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90172
> 
> 
> Joni Mitchell and David Hockney struttin' their stuff.


That's Joni Mitchell nowadays?! Dang, I've gotten old. Still have 1 pf her LP's I picked up in the early 70's when I was a young buck.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL! You should see Joan Baez. She's 80.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90172
> 
> 
> Joni Mitchell and David Hockney struttin' their stuff.


Artistic geezer! Looking very smart!

  



Oldsarge said:


> LOL! You should see Joan Baez. She's 80.
> 
> View attachment 90183


Geezette!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Royal geezer!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Honorable geezer-san


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Samuel Becket


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Power? Obviously. Geezer? Well . . .


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91066
> 
> 
> Samuel Becket


A great writer. I've always been amazed at the fact that his first three novels were written in French. He lived for some time in France, especially in Rousillon in WWII, where he was avoiding the Nazis during the German Occupation. A remarkable voice, and one distinctly identified with the 20th century.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

drpeter said:


> A great writer. I've always been amazed at the fact that his first three novels were written in French. He lived for some time in France, especially in Rousillon in WWII, where he was avoiding the Nazis during the German Occupation. A remarkable voice, and one distinctly identified with the 20th century.


And gets a nice mention here:








Samuel Beckett profile and biography, stats, records, averages, photos and videos


<B>Wisden obituary</B><BR>Samuel Barclay Beckett, who died in Paris on December 22, 1989, aged 83, had two first-class games for Dublin University against Northamptonshire in 1925and 1926, scoring 35 runs in his four innings and conceding 64 runs without taking a wicket. A left-hand opening...




www.espncricinfo.com


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

StephenRG said:


> And gets a nice mention here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Stephen. As a cricket player for my own school and university (right arm off-spin bowler and mediocre tail-end batsman, LOL), I am delighted to know this, although I have a faint memory of someone else mentioning it to me. It's wonderful that Beckett maintained his interest in the game. I continue to watch cricket on the Willow HD channel here. I have all four volumes of his collected letters in my library.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

drpeter said:


> Thanks, Stephen. As a cricket player for my own school and university (right arm off-spin bowler and mediocre tail-end batsman, LOL), I am delighted to know this, although I have a faint memory of someone else mentioning it to me. It's wonderful that Beckett maintained his interest in the game. I continue to watch cricket on the Willow HD channel here. I have all four volumes of his collected letters in my library.


I never played even to that level. I was SLA and a middle-order slogger - and a fearless short fielder. I stopped watching Willow once they started charging and now it's either ESPN+ or highlights on YouTube.


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

StephenRG said:


> I never played even to that level. I was SLA and a middle-order slogger - and a fearless short fielder. I stopped watching Willow once they started charging and now it's either ESPN+ or highlights on YouTube.


Ah, SLA, that would be bowling off-spin balls to left handers or leg-spin balls to right-handers? Very nice. I fielded first or second slip fairly decently -- it was a difficult task. My batting was indifferent, hit or miss, pun intended! My favourite stroke (in homage to the great Len Hutton) was the late cut, one of the most elegant strokes in a batsman's repertoire. That and the leg glance. Basically, I just loved hanging out with my chums on a Saturday afternoon, LOL.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

^
That's one damn complicated sport.
Not at all like my fave, Jumping Jacks, which I'm not all that good at, especially the part where you draw chalk on the sidewalk, basically because Maine comes in almost last in the list of states with the most sidewalks, just ahead of the Mojave which I don't even think is a state.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

In college we didn't know what cricket was but we had a pretty competitive rugby club. We even scored a point against the New Zealand university all stars who were touring the Left Coast. Of course, being the farm club for the All Blacks, they scored 23.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

WG Grace = one of the most famous cricketers of all time:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I have always thought riding motorcycles would be fun, but balance issues and general fear have kept me from riding them.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Acct2000 said:


> I have always thought riding motorcycles would be fun, but balance issues and general fear have kept me from riding them.


For a while I worked in a Spinal Column Injury ward at the VA. I wouldn't climb on one of those death traps for more money than you have.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Cheerio!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------

